# Remy Presas Memorial Page



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2001)

As many know, Grandmaster Remy Presas passed away Tuesday night. Information on the details has been posted here, on the Escrima-Digest, and both the IMAF and WMAA sites, as well as our own forum and several other sites.

 I am working on a memorial page for Professor Presas and need help. I am asking anyone who has a picture, a story a memory or more of Prof. Presas to share.  I'd appreciate any pictures or stories you could share about him.  I have several already, but would like this to be a fitting memorial. If you know of other sites that may be working on one, please spread the word and ask them contact me or stop into our site and add to the tribute.I'd like to at the very least link to other sites honoring him.

 I will have the beginning of the memorial up hopefully this weekend, but more information is needed. I want this to truly honor his memory.

Thank you
Bob

*****************************************************************
Bob Hubbard
Webmaster - MartialTalk.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2001)

The site is now up in its beginning form.  I still have alot of pictures to organize and will be adding them over the next several days.  

http://martialtalk.com/remy

Please pass this link along and send in your stories.

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2001)

Based on an email I received, I feel the need to take a few seconds and step on the soapbox here.  This is intended to be a tribute to Remy Presas.  Not a political pissing site.  The e-mail I got hit with asked simply "Who the hell are you to do this?  You didn't know Professor Presas, and as far as I can tell never met him and hold no rank in any Modern Arnis organization."

Lets answer that quickly.  I never met Remy Presas. I hold a white belt in Modern Arnis.  I am a politically neutral individual who simply put seeks to do honor to a man who I wish I had had the chance to meet.  I'm asking anyone and everyone who has in any way, shape or form spent some time with Professor Presas to share with everyone a memory, a moment, a photo or a thought.  To keep his memory alive, regardless of which art you practice, which organization you belong to, etc.  

Posts and captions will have no titles, no rank, only names.  The only title of importance on the memorial page is Grandmaster Presas.  There will be no favortisim given.  They will be posted in the order I receive them. No advertizing, no banners, etc.  If I link to a site I most likely received an OK from the webmaster there to do so. Pictures are the same way.  First in, First posted.

Now lets focus on whats really important here: This is for Remy.  Help me properly honor him. 

Thank you.
Bob Hubbard
Webmaster - Martialtalk.com


----------



## DWright (Sep 2, 2001)

Greetings,

I first met Professor Presas in the mid 1980's.  He was teaching a seminar in Portland, Oregon. 

What I was the most taken with upon meeting the Professor was how at ease he made me feel.  I was new to the Art, and had never met him befor, and he made me feel like an old friend.

I continued my training in Arnis because of that first meeting.

My prayers to all that will miss him.

Dinnelle


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 2, 2001)

I just started as a white belt in Arnis as well. Why? Because of dynamic individuals such as Tim Hartman and the www.wmaa.com

They make the art available, and fun to learn as well as effective. I never Met Remy Presas as well but if he takes his students and forges them into people such as Datu Hartman, (That's right, I said DATU! Wooo-hoo!) then I think his legacy is that he did his art proud and made sure it will be passed on.

So in answer to what right do you have to honour Mr. Presas? How about what right do you have to NOT do it. It would be a shame for him to pass unknown. Not that he will but one more candle to the bonfire makes it that much brighter.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2001)

Exactly.  Its to honor his memory and turn those small separate flickers into that bonfire. 

I'm adding stuff as soon as I can.  I am way behind on the photos due to eye-problems (lasik issues - ugh) but they will get up there ASAP.  text memories are quicker, and I have several folks who have promised some that I'm waiting on.  Best bet is to post it here if possible.

Again, thank you to everyone who has contributed.  Please, keep the stories coming.
http://martialtalk.com/remy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2001)

Page is updated.  I still have more to go thru, but recent events both personal and international are taking up my attention at the moment.  Please, keep sending pcs and memories though.  I will get them all up there ASAP!

Thank you all.


----------



## Red Blade (Sep 12, 2001)

Looks good!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2001)

I haven't posted an update in a while... I just recently added a few more memories.  I'd like to add some more.  If you have more, please send them.  I know it sometimes takes me a bit to reply, but I will post everyone that I am sent or that is posted here.

I have a few more to add, but more are always good.

Pictures are also good. 

Thank you again.
:asian: 

The address : http://martialtalk.com/remy


----------



## The Game (Jun 11, 2007)

Found this old thread after seeing your update. Figured, it could use the bump.

Hubbard moved the site to http://remypresas.com


----------

